#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Ανεξάρτητες οικοδομές εκτός σχεδίου

## topoman

Στην περίπτωση κατασκευής διαφορετικών οικοδομών με διαφορετική χρήση τι επιτρέπεται όσον αφορά την κάλυψη και την δόμηση?

πχ για κατοικία και για γραφείο σε ένα αγροτεμάχιο.
μπορουν να χτιστούν 200 τμ κατοικία και 600τμ γραφειο στο ίδιο αγροτεμάχιο, φαντάζομαι λογικά πως όχι. Αλλά τι ειναι αυτό που δεν μας αφήνει.

Μου έχει τυχει η εξής περίπτωση σε συγκεκριμένη περιοχή (ΖΟΕ):
Για τα κτίρια κατοικίας  ορίζονται:
 -Μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη συνολική επιφάνεια των κτιρίων 200μ2
 -Μέγιστο επιτεπόμενο ύψος αυτών 7.5 μ.
 ιιι Για τα κτίρια λοιπών χρήσεων ορίζονται:
 -Μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη συνολική επιφάνεια των κτιρίων 100μ2.
 -Μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος αυτών 4,5μ

Πως το αντιλαμβάνομαι για αυτη την περιοχή (ΖΟΕ) για την εξάντληση της δόμησης:
 Αν το αγροτεμάχιο έχει υπάρχουσα δόμηση 20τ.μ. λοιπή χρήση, θα μπορεί  στο μέλλον να οικοδομήσει 180 τ.μ κατοικία (ξεχωριστή κατασκευή) *ή*  20(υπάρχουσα)+80 τ.μ λοιπή χρήση και 100 τ.μ. κατοικία (ξεχωριστή  κατασκευή).
 Ενώ σε κτίριο μικτής χρήσης θα μπορούσε να ειναι  κατοικία π.χ 80  τ.μ. + 20 τ.μ λοιπή χρήση και 100 τ.μ. κατοικία (ξεχωριστή κατασκευή).
 Δηλαδη δεν μπορεί να ξεπεραστει σε όλους τους συνδιασμούς η μέγιστη  επιτρεπτη δόμηση που στην περίπτωση αυτη ειναι για την χρήση κατοικία  (200 τ.μ.)

διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, ευχαριστώ

----------

